# CO2 Detectors



## Zacht (Feb 22, 2009)

I am currently remodeling my new house and am looking around to find some nice smoke detectors. I have been doing a little research and came across First Alert Carbon Monoxide Detectors. I have no experience with these products, and wanted some personal reviews of them. Thanks in advance.

Here's the product for those people to lazy to google it:  Carbon Monoxide Detectors


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

I have two types, a 110 plug in and a battery operated. The plug in is a Blackhawk with a readout of CO2 levels and resets every two minutes. It's never gone off but the numbers have gone up a couple of times. The battery operated model is a backup in case the power goes out. Also have several battery smoke alarms. I like to keep them separate-the more alarms the more likely at least a few will work in an emergency. VK


----------



## RWB214 (Nov 14, 2008)

CO2 = Carbon Dioxide
CO = Carbon Monoxide

Given that CO is heavier than air, I recently asked a fire marshal about the ceiling mounted combination smoke/CO detectors and he said they should be sufficient at detecting any CO in the room, however a better setup would be to have a separate smoke detector on the ceiling and a plug-in CO detector closer to the floor. It is also advisable to use the 120v hard wired smoke detectors (which have been standard in new construction for a few years now) because when one goes off, the all go off. I believe up to 12 can be interconnected and they all have to be the same brand/model for compatibility. You need 14/3 wire between all the units but only 1 of them needs input from the electric panel for them all to work. Also, any smoke detector over 10 years old should be discarded and replaced. Do be aware that many smoke detectors also contain trace amounts of radioactive material.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

RWB214 said:


> Also, any smoke detector over 10 years old should be discarded and replaced. Do be aware that many smoke detectors also contain trace amounts of radioactive material.


just one reason why you need to replace them every ten years is the polonium (1/2 life 2.9 years for the variety used in smoke detectors) depletes such that the device can then perform unreliably

thing is, there is a more readily available isotope that has a 1/2-life of 108 years, idk why they don't use that one... except perhaps for economics (planned obsolescence)...


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Just to reply concerning your question, are you looking for smoke or carbon monoxide(CO) detectors. I've purchased the Kidde wireless smoke detectors for the new home I built. They work great and do not require hard wire installation. Had them about 2 years now, no problems. I use the First alert battery operated carbon monoxide detectors near each of my wood stoves about 3 feet from the floor. Had them about 2 years also, no problems. 
One other note, if you are replacing the old smoke detectors, you can, caution: be careful and safe remove the old ion chamber, caution again: do not open it up, and use it to check a geiger counter. I keep one in a metal container to regularly check my radiac gear.

Kidde: Kidde Wireless Home

First alert: First Alert Carbon Monoxide Detector. Battery Powered Detector from First Alert.


----------

